# 10 hours of light



## dirtysox (Nov 20, 2009)

what happens to mj when it is grown outside and it only receives 10 hours of natural sunlight?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 20, 2009)

it matures faster, but decrease in yeild


----------



## Hick (Nov 20, 2009)

dirtysox said:
			
		

> what happens to mj when it is grown outside and it only receives 10 hours of natural sunlight?



"Most" strains are pretty much finished/mature by the time only 10 hours of light is available in most areas where the season length allows "outdoor" cultivation. 
But my experience with a heated greenhouse through the winter and naturally short light hours...
I disagree with the statement that it "_matures faster_". IMO/E, it prolongs maturity/ripening, decreases yeild and potency, but .."appears" to increase trichome production.
(trichome production does NOT necessarily equate to higher potency)
Studies quoted in "Marijuanna Botany" reveal that nearlly twice as much thc was/is produced under 12 hours of light, than under 10.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 20, 2009)

Tricrome production is what I was saying when I was saying matures faster...that is just an optical illusion then?


----------



## Hick (Nov 20, 2009)

..not sure I would label it an _'illusion'_ 'freedom... but more a misconception, that 'more trichomes equal higher potency'. 
The "MO" that I used in the greenhouse was that I would veg' indoors under 1k mh, then move them out to the GH for flowering. To ME.. the trichome production was obviously increased, just from observation with the naked eye. But I was not pleased with the final outcome. Even though it looked exceptionally frosty, the buds were more fluffy, not as dense or compact, more stretchy in appearance, and didn't have the "punch" that I acquire under longer hours of light.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 20, 2009)

understood!  I too have noticed that some plants covered in THC do not necessarily mean quality buds.  I will probably get flamed for this comment but MY OPPINION about alot of the "white" strains is that although they look delicious they are generaly of mediocre quality.  A question for you I have read I believe in a Rosenthal book that some strains will flower and even do better in a 14 hr light cycle (Jack Flash was the strain being discussed)  What are your oppinions on that?  Not trying to highjack the thread!


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Nov 21, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..not sure I would label it an _'illusion'_ 'freedom... but more a misconception, that 'more trichomes equal higher potency'.
> The "MO" that I used in the greenhouse was that I would veg' indoors under 1k mh, then move them out to the GH for flowering. To ME.. the trichome production was obviously increased, just from observation with the naked eye. But I was not pleased with the final outcome. Even though it looked exceptionally frosty, the buds were more fluffy, not as dense or compact, more stretchy in appearance, and didn't have the "punch" that I acquire under longer hours of light.



Wouldn't it be possible to just keep the plants under an extra week or two or three to make up for the 2 hours less light each day - i.e. in order to fatten them up and make sure it has that punch that you like?


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2009)

You can and will need to leave them for longer, in order to reach maturity. but under 10 hours of light, the potency is still not up to it's potential IMO. 



> A question for you I have read I believe in a Rosenthal book that some strains will flower and even do better in a 14 hr light cycle (Jack Flash was the strain being discussed) What are your oppinions on that?


Possibly.. to be honest, I have never tried a longer light regime "indoors". But outdoors, the flourogen level(flowering hormone) reaches the 'crucial point' of flowering, and it does so on a much longer light cycle than 12 on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2009)

I wounder what the longest time of light on, and the shortest time of light off would be during the Flowering stage for best THC production?Just curious. I have always used 12/12
Could it be tweaked(12/12) for better potency and Trich productuon? It seems to me that more light ,means more energy to produce,,as long as it has a dark cycle that would keep it flowering.


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 21, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> You can and will need to leave them for longer, in order to reach maturity. but under 10 hours of light, the potency is still not up to it's potential IMO.
> 
> 
> Possibly.. to be honest, I have never tried a longer light regime "indoors". But outdoors, the flourogen level(flowering hormone) reaches the 'crucial point' of flowering, and it does so on a much longer light cycle than 12 on.


I can add a comment here.

I have flowered under 13 hours of light the same strain under 12 hours. Both plants were veg'd for 40 days before the switch. Pure Indica OG Kush

under 12 hours: plant took 9 weeks exactly (75% of tric's amber) @ 40 inches, and produced 4 ounces/18 grams

under 13 hours: plant took ~ 1 week longer to finish (75% of tric's amber) but gave 5 ounces/4 grams,

as far as I could tell the plants were the same potency, only difference was 13 hour plant produced "slightly" more dense bud.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I can add a comment here.
> 
> I have flowered under 13 hours of light the same strain under 12 hours. Both plants were veg'd for 40 days before the switch. Pure Indica OG Kush
> 
> ...


 
:yeahthat: It just makes since to me that the more energy the plant takes in,,the better,,as long as it has enough dark time to keep it in flower.Am I right?


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Nov 21, 2009)

Since preflowers occur at about 2 months under 24 / 7, and since outdoors light can be much longer than 12 hours, I am wondering if it is possible to bring plants to flower simply by 24 / 7 for 4-6-8 months.

???


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> Since preflowers occur at about 2 months under 24 / 7, and since outdoors light can be much longer than 12 hours, I am wondering if it is possible to bring plants to flower simply by 24 / 7 for 4-6-8 months.
> 
> ???


 
They will flower under only 7hrs of Darkness???


----------



## FUM (Dec 2, 2009)

Alaska receives 23 1/2 hrs of day light during the summer months. Killer weed.PEACE OUT


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeees,... but AK also recieves about 23 hours of darkness in the winter. 
I would be interested to see/know if mj would mature in or out of a GH without supplemental lighting, in AK. I know the Matanuska valley is famous for the gardens, and vegetables, but I'm not familiar with the precise "M.O"..


----------



## leafminer (Dec 3, 2009)

I tried pretty much the same thing as Hick did. My problem was I had a late plant, but I thought, oh well, I will still be getting 10 hours daylight and about 6 of sun, and the temps are ok, around 9 - 14C. 
Exactly the same results as Hick described. The bud started out small but compact, then stretched almost as if it was going to reveg, all the leaves dropped off eventually, it was turning purple, became light and fluffy. I'm smoking it now only because it's all I have got left until the Dominas finish. It's not very potent.


----------

